# how to Create BSNL dialer in Ubuntu 8.10



## chintan786 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi friends, today i have Installed Ubuntu 8.10 but till now i am not able to figure out how to create BSNL dialer in it just like Win Xp. i don't want to create automatic login with it.If some Techie post Steps then it will be very helpful to me.

Also i am not able to play Movie CD into it... shows error tht application for this is not there. do i need to download some Movie Player for tht . if yes which one.

thanks in Advance,

Chintan


----------



## Rahim (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome Chitan.
Just folow these simpe steps to create a dialer for Dataone
1:Open a Terminal(Applicatin>Accessories) and enter 
	
	



```
sudo pppoeconf
```
2: Enter YOUR password when prompted.
3:Enter the details one by one, Dataone Username should be username@dataone without the .in
4:Just accept the default values and select "No" when asked to dial on boot up.
5:To connect : Open a Terminal and enter 
	
	



```
pon dsl-provider
```
6:To disconnect open a Terminal and enter 
	
	



```
poff -a
```

To connect/disconnect the alternative is to create 2 Launchers(Shortcuts) on the Desktop.

7:Creat Launchers on your Desktop: Right-click on Dektop and select "Create Launcher".
8:Give it a proper name like "Connect to Net" and enter *pon dsl-provider* in command option. Similarly create another launcher, name it say "Disconnect" and enter *poff -a* as command option.

Now to connect double click on "Connect" Launcher and to disconnect double-click on "Disconnect" launcher.

Hope this is easy and lucid to understand!!


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks Rahim for the Help... i did exactly wht u said.. but when i entered the command pon dsl-provider.. it is showing me an error...only members of "dip" group can use this command.... also how to config. IP adress... i have gone to Admin>> Network Tools... i can see the things but i can't change or edit them.. plz help regarding playing AVSEQ movie files also....I have VLC player WIN-32 but that is not working in Ubunto....

chintan


----------



## Rahim (Dec 30, 2008)

.dat file should work with VLC in Ubuntu.
GO to Admin>Users & Groups and Add yourself to "dlp" group.


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 30, 2008)

there is no "dip' group there.. wht to do.....


----------



## anarchist (Dec 31, 2008)

use this command

```
sudo adduser your-username-here dip
```


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 31, 2008)

showing error .. command not found..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ don jus copy the command..........substitue the name of ur user in the places respectivly


----------

